# Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

*1. Vor dem Erstellen eines Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread:

**1.1 Den Waküguide sorgfältig durchlesen*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wa...4-06-11-a.html

CHECK.. puuuh...

*1.2 Die Beispielkonfigurationsthread anschauen* um eine grobe Richtung zu erkennen was Ihr brauchen werdet und es ungefähr kosten wird. 
 Lasst euch vom Datum bitte nicht verwirren, der Fortschritt bei Wasserkühlungen schreitet nur langsam vorran.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wa...04-2012-a.html
Check

*1.3 Ihr habt noch allgemeine Fragen?* zB. ob eure Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign ist.
 Diese könnt Ihr im Waküquatschthread stellen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wa...ch-thread.html
Check, trotzdem noch eine Frage zur Absicherung

*1.4 Ihr habt euch hier ein paar Beratungsthreads angeschaut*, da viele empfohlenen Teile in jedem neuen Thread wieder vorgeschlagen werden und eventuell auch in eurer Wakü verwendet werden kann.
Check aber nicht ein Bericht gefunden der ganau passen würde, und da es meine 1. Wakü ist, würd e ich gerne gaaanz sicher sein.

*1.5 Überlegt euch wo Ihr die Wakükomponenten alle verbauen wollt und messt nach wo Platz dafür ist*. 
 Ausschliesslich interne Lösung gewünscht, deswegen wird ein passendes Gehäuse gesucht.
*
 1.6 Ihr stellt euch zB. bei Aquatuning eigenständig eine Wakü zusammen* den Ihr dann im Thread verlinkt.(dazu müsst ihr den Warenkorb speichern und den Linkpfad im roten Kasten kopieren)
Link folgt:

*2.2 Genau Angaben zum System.*

 Dazu zählen:
_
 CPU_ - also Core i7 4770k der aber je nach Budget auf 4790k upgraded wird
_Mainboard_ - Asus Z87 Pro (falls CPU wechselt kommt der Gigabyte Gaming G1 Z97 ) nur wenns möglich ist mit den 2 Boards. Sie haben keine Vorinstallierte Wassermodule, geht es trotzdem? Macht es überhaupt sinn bei den 1150 Boards?
_Grafikkarte - :roducts - GTX 980 Super JetStream(4096MB GDDR5):: 2x im SLI Verbund_
_Gehäuse_ - Momentan ein Coolermaster StormTrooper, würde aber ersetzt warden mit dem Thermaltake Core X9 der glaube ich ideal für die Art Wasserkühlung die mir im Kopf schwirrt
Thermaltake - Germany - Core X9 - CA-1D8-00F1WN-00


*2.3 Gewünschte Wasserkühlungseigenschaften*

 Wie gesagt, dass ist meine erste Wasserkühlung. Momentan leistet ein Noctua DH-D14 gute Arbeit, doch beim Übertakten kommt der massige Luftkühler an seine Grenzen.
Was erwarte ich von einer Wasserkühlung?
- Selbe Leistung wie der Dh14 mit weniger Lärm (Office Betrieb)
- Ergo Bessere Leistung bei gleicher oder leicht höheren Lärmpegel (Games 24/7 OC)
- Kurzfristige massive Leistung, egal wie laut (Benchmark)
- Die Änderung zu verschiedenen "Profile" (Silent - Turbo - Full)
- Nettes Design im Gehäuse...
- Nur intern verbaut

In den Threads steht man soll aussuchen ob Silent oder Performance.... ICh hätte gerne beides. Wie ich gelesen habe, geht das nur mit mehr Radiatorfläche, deswegen auch die Auswahl des Gehäuses.
Da viel gekühlt warden soll, müssen wahrscheinlich auch dementsprechend viele Radiatoren eingebaut warden. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, die ganze Fläche die das Gehäuse erlaubt auch für die Wasserkühlung zu benutzen.

Budget: Geplant war mal 1500 € für Wasserkühlung inkl. i7 4790k + Giga Board und 2x8 2400Mhz Ram. Allerdings habe ich beim erstellen des Warenkorbs im Auatuning gemerkt, dass dies wohl Wunschtraum ist...  Deswegen setze ich mal ein Budget von 800€ als Schmerzgrenze hin. Sollte es doch teurer warden, behalte ich einfach den 4770k.

*2.4 Link zu euren Warenkorb*

http://www.aquatuning.ch/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/c7ac330537c35f45435c08965343853d
Warenkorb Test die 2.

 Denkt bitte daran das die Leute hier bereit sind euch ohne Gegenleistung zu helfen, aber dafür müsst Ihr erst mal zeigen das Ihr euch auch bemüht und sie nicht einfach nur ausnutzen wollt und hofft alles auf dem goldenen Tablett serviert zu bekommen.
*Ich finde die Arbeit die ihr tut extreme Lobenswert und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für die Hilfe.
Ich werde auf jedem Fall auch Bilder hochladen und Erfahrungen hier teilen*

 Offene Fragen:

- Wie ihr im Warenkorb sehen könnt, habe ich keine Gewinde und Schlauchanschlüsse im Warenkorb.... Ich muss zugeben die Auswahl und Kombinationen im Online Shop überfordern mich... Welche wären die passenden? Schwarze würden mit dem Gigaboard passen, aber hat das der Beschriebene Nachteil in eins der Threads, dass irgendwann die Farbe abblättern könnte und die Radiatoren verstopfen? :-/

- Hab gesehen das oft Mora Radiatoren empfohlen warden, da Leistungsstark und mit leisen Lüfter schon gute Leistung bringen. Diese sind sehr sehr gross, sind diese bei dem Thermaltake intern anbaubar?

- Meine Palits haben laut dem Forum dass die PCB's abgleicht eine GTX780 PCB. Habe ich dafür den richtigen Kühler genommen, wird mit dem alles gekühlt? GPU, Vram, Spannungswandler, Mofets?
Ansonsten würde ich zu EVGA HydroCooper greifen. Ich denke das entfernen der Lüfter bringt die Garantie zum erlischen?

- Wie viele Radiatoren machen für starkes übertakten Sinn? Mehr geht ja immer, ist es möglich und Sinnvoll evtl ein Teil Passiv zu betreiben? (Silent + Performance halt...)

Ich habe bestimmt vieles vergessen, nicht bedacht und entschuldige mich schon jetzt dafür.. Bisher war ich immer der Meinung das Wasser und Elektronik nicht zusammen passen.
aber habe letztens so viel darüber gelesen und Videos gesehen, und es hat mich zumindest davon überzeuft es selbst zu probieren


----------



## mda31 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Warenkorb funzt net. Nicht den Link aus der Adressleiste kopieren sondern über dem Korb ist ein Feld mit einem "langen" Link. Edith mit Antworten folgt.

Edith:

1. Wenn der Korb ladbar ist...

2. Ich kenne nur ein Case von MountainMod was einen MoRa intern aufnehmen kann. Oder halt was selbst konstruiertes. Oder den MoRa an ein Seitenteil hängen. Mobil ist man auch wenn man den MoRa durch Schnellkupplungen transportabel hält und den neben das Case stellt.

3. Laut CoolingConfigurator.com ist die Palit GeForce GTX 980 Super JetStream 4GB GDDR5 (NE5X980H14G2J) nicht im Referenz-Design. Korb siehe 1., Garantie ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden.

4. 120mm Lüfter Radifläche pro 100Watt Leistung ist die Faustformel. Passiv würde ich nicht fahren. Wenn dann geregelt nach Wassertemperatur auf minimum RPM idle und vertretbar unter Last. Mehr geht immer. Ich hab zwei MoRa's um es schön ruhig und kühl zu halten.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Umstiegt vom i7-4770K auf den i7-4790K lohnt sich nicht. Vorallem wenn man die derzeitigen Preise betrachtet. Beim Board kannst du auch beim Z87 bleiben, ist ein sehr gutes Board.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Umstiegt vom i7-4770K auf den i7-4790K lohnt sich nicht. Vorallem wenn man die derzeitigen Preise betrachtet. Beim Board kannst du auch beim Z87 bleiben, ist ein sehr gutes Board.



Danke, denke ich behalt das auch. ICh hab eben nur bedenken, dass der Mainboard einen leichten Schaden hat... Deswegen der geplante wechsel. 
Was ist mit Mainboard unter Wasser stellen?


----------



## mda31 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Zum WK:

- Der GPU-Kühler kühlt nur die GPU mit Wasser. Rest über Luft
- Warum zwei AGBs?
- Anschlüsse sehe ich gar keine...
- ... dafür aber ein Bending-Kit das man nur für Rohre nutzt
- Statt der Eheim 1046 die Aquastream XT Ultra
- Was für Lüfter sollen zum Einsatz kommen?
- WassertempSensor würde ich dann noch mit rein nehmen
- 3M Schlauch reichen; Reserven schaden aber nicht
- Der CPU Kühler ist vom P/L Verh. besser Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Irgendwie klappt das mit dem speichern des Warenkorbes nicht so ganz....
Ich versuchs nochmal mit einem anderen Browser... Hab jetzt den Warenkorb Heute schon 4x gemacht...

Die Sache mit den Anschlüssen ist mir eben ein wenig zu hoch :-/
Bei den Rohren habe ich einfach rote genommen die so wie ich es verstanden habe, von der Grösse her passen müssten


----------



## mda31 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

So in etwa. Wobei ich jetzt nicht gecheckt habe ob der GPU Kühler passt und ob die SLI-Bridge kompatibel ist.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Wegen den Lüftern hatte ich vorhin diesen Bundle benutzt. Hatte leider beim Speichern auch nicht übernommen.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Denkst du die 2x 420 Radiatoren reichen für 2 GPU + CPU für starkes OC? Oder sollte man vielleicht doch lieber ien dritten 420?

Prinzipiell ist es ja so, dass selbst wenn 2 reichen würden, könnte man doch mit 3 einfach die selben Temps erreichen, dafür die Lüfter unhörbar leise laufen lassen, oder sind 9 Lüfter trotzdem lauter als 6 die schneller drehen?

Die GPU Plates wären schon wichtig, hatte beim Kauf halt nicht geachtet, dass es Custom PCB's sind-.-
Müsste die also eventuell wechseln...


----------



## mda31 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ich würde mit den 2 420ern anfangen. Nachrüsten geht immer. Die Frage ist ja, wenn Du Dir das X9 zulegst, wie der Luftstrom dann "aufgebaut" wird. Zwei 420er im Deckel und (später oder evtl.) einer an der Seite. Alle rauspustend. Andere Lüfter rein. Wäre ein Beispiel. Ob es reicht oder schon zuviel ist keine Ahnung.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/980jetstream_18072.jpg
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/pcb_780.jpg

Oben Deine. Unten die Referenz 780. Was ich auf die schnelle durch google gefunden habe hat Deine Jetstream das PCB der 780 Jetstream. Somit gibt es da was von EKWB. Das wiederrum gibt es nicht bei AT. Müsstest Du Dir woanders besorgen. Würde ich eher machen als noch mal die GraKas zu tauschen.

EK blocks and the GTX 980 [Solved] - Nvidia - Graphics Cards


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Okey, hab das ganze nochmals angepasst, und ein Lüfterkontroller dazugenommen. Der wird sehr oft empfohlen, kostet ne Stange Geld, soll anscheinend aber Wert sein. 

Die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) | Lüfter | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland werden auch sehr oft empfohlen, sind hier auch im Bundle.
Habe zu Hasue noch so einen am Werkeln und bin komplett ein Fan, von den Specs scheint er auch besser leicht. Gibts da einen spezifischen Grund wieso die Noiseblocker vorgeschlagen werden? Be Quiet Case Fan Silent Wings 2 140mm BQT T14025-MF-3 (140x140x25mm) | Lüfter | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

GPU Lösung anhand des oben gelinktes Thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Agb habe ich geändert weil der andere nicht Lieferbar war. 880ml eventuell unnötig gross? Soll ich ein kleineren nehmen?

Kann ich anhand des Warenkorbs das ganze Zusammenbauen? Schläuche lang genug, dick genug, qualitativ gut gewählt? Sind die Anschlüsse vollständig und Dicht? 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Ich habe da noch so eine VOrstellung, eben Design technisch:
Bei sowas wird mir ganz warm ums Herz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Aufwändig, bzw. was bräuchte ich um das so zu realisieren?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

- wenn du ein aquaero hast, reicht die Standardversion der Pumpe
- nimm auch noch ein paar 45° und 90° Anschlüsse dazu, macht sich manchmal besser als ein gerader
- würde diese Einlass- und Auslassadaper nehmen, dann hast du die Möglichkeit gerade, mit 45° oder 90° Winkel aus/in die Pumpe zu gehen
- würde das aquaero als PRO Version nehmen, ich halte die Fernbedienung für überflüssig und "Touch" sind da nur die drei roten Punkte, nicht das ganze Display
- wenn du nicht gerade 30 Lüfter an das aquaero anschließen willst, brauchst du den Kühler nicht
- wenn du noch etwas Geld sparen möchtest könntest du auch ein 5er aquaero nehmen(evtl. auch die LT-Version), hat die gleichen Funktionen. 
Das 5er hat nur 1 PWM Ausgang, die anderen sind normale spannungsgeregelte Ausgänge, und hat analoge Endstufen, die bei hoher Belastung gekühlt werden sollten(Passivkühler)
- beim AGB würde ich mir den Aufpreis für die Nanobeschichtung(bringt nix) und den Füllstandsmesser(einfach alle paar Monate mal ins Case schauen) sparen
- die Größe des AGB ist relativ egal

- wo willst du den Temperatursensor anschließen?
- würde auch gleich noch einen Durchflusssensor(+Durchflusssensorkabel) dazu nehmen



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Wie Aufwändig, bzw. was bräuchte ich um das so zu realisieren?


Mehr Geld 

MfG


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ich kann Dir nur raten, die Grafikkarten parellel und nicht seriell anzuschließen. Als Schlauchgröße sind 10/13 ist zwar irgendwie ok, aber ich würde eigentlich bei so einem System mindestens auf 13/16 gehen, um den Druck etwas rauszubekommen. Ich nutze zwei Asus 980 Strix mit Mod-BIOS und habe beide Varianten mal getestet. Sowohl die unterschiedliche Nutzung der Bridge, als auch den dünneren Schlauch. Dann bin ich doch beim dickeren Schlauch hängen geblieben, denn die Pumpe wurde sofort deutlich leiser und die Karten sind im Parallelbetrieb  zudem deutlich kühler.

Anschlüsse und Bridge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wassertemperatur zusammen mit einen i7 5960X @4.5 GHz beim Stresstest von GPU und CPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ich habe gesehen, dass die Ultra Version, ein interner Temp Sensor hat, denke man kanne s mit der software dann entsprechend auslesen.
Da würde ich Tendenziell auch den Sensor anstecken, deswegen bräuchte ich kein separaten oder?

Wegen dem 5er Aquero, werde 12 Lüfter anschliessen müssen; 2x 3 140mm der Radiatoren + Gehäuselüfter 1x 200mm 1x 120mm + Luftkühler die mitkommen für den Airflow 4x 140mm (2x Corsair 1x BeQuit 1x Noctua)

Agb habe ich ein kleineres genommen, ohne Nano, dafür mit LED Möglichkeit. Durchfluss, habe ich die von dir vorgeschlagenen hinzugefügt.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Danke nochmals für eure Wertvolle Hilfe, ohne euch wär ich komplett aufgeschmissen


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



FormatC schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur raten, die Grafikkarten parellel und nicht seriell anzuschließen. Als Schlauchgröße sind 10/13 ist zwar irgendwie ok, aber ich würde eigentlich bei so einem System mindestens auf 13/16 gehen, um den Druck etwas rauszubekommen. Ich nutze zwei Asus 980 Strix mit Mod-BIOS und habe beide Varianten mal getestet. Sowohl die unterschiedliche Nutzung der Bridge, als auch den dünneren Schlauch. Dann bin ich doch beim dickeren Schlauch hängen geblieben, denn die Pumpe wurde sofort deutlich leiser und die Karten sind im Parallelbetrieb  zudem deutlich kühler.
> 
> Anschlüsse und Bridge:
> Wassertemperatur zusammen mit einen i7 5960X @4.5 GHz beim Stresstest von GPU und CPU:



Danke für dein Feedback, effektiv ist eine leisere Pumpendrehzal sehr verlockend! Was müsste ich jetzt dafür ändern? Schläuche und alle Anschlüsse von 10/13 auf 13/16?

Erklärst du mir bitte wie du dein PC so zum leuchten bringst das sieht 1. Hammer aus echt Glückwunsch 2. Will ich das ähnlich leuchtend einfach mit rot

Ich pass den Warenkorb an und poste es darunter in den nächsten paar MInuten


----------



## SpatteL (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

@FormatC:
Da zitiere ich einfach mal VJoe2max:


VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hast du dir das mit den parallel geschalteten  Graka-Kühlern wirklich gut überlegt?  Wenn du 100l/h Durchfluss  erreichst, hast du im Idealfall zwar in beiden Graka-Kühlern noch ca.  50l/h (was an sich reicht) aber zum Einen kannst du dir dessen nie  sicher sein, wenn du es nicht in jedem Teilstrang mit einem eigenen DFM  überwachst, und zum Anderen gerätst du damit schon bei moderater Senkung  des Durchflusses in Bereiche die sich bezüglich der  Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Grakakühlern messbar negativ  auswirken könnten. Angenommen du müsstest den Durchfluss auf 60 l/h  senken (z.B. weil die Pumpe zu laut ist), hättest du nur noch ca. 30l/h  in jedem Graka Kühler. Auch das Reicht noch um nicht Gefahr zu laufen,  dass zumindest die Strömung in der GPU-Kühlstruktur laminar wird, aber  es ist bereits von messbaren Kühlleistungseinbußen gegenüber sicheren  60l/h bei Reihenschaltung auszugehen. Da dich ja schon die paar wenigen  Grad Kühlwassertemperatur die sich aus Reihenfolgenaspekten ergeben  stören, wäre das etwas was du sicherlich nicht willst .
> Wenn zudem einer der GPU-Kühler auch nur leicht anders angeströmt wird  oder verdreckt, sinkt der Durchfluss in dem Teilstrang schnell unter ein  Niveau, bei dem sich die Temperaturen dann auch deutlich  verschlechtern, weil der Wärmeübergang im Kühler deutlich leidet - bis  hin zum laminaren Strömungsfall.
> 
> Mit Reihenschaltung fährt man da im Regelfall einfach besser, denn die  paar Grad die das Wasser durch die vorangehende Karte bei der zweiten  wärmer ist, sind im Vergleich zum bei beiden Karten verschlechterten  Wärmeübergang und der grundsätzlichen Unsicherheit über die Anströmung  der Teilstränge meistens das deutlich kleinere Übel . (merkst sowieso nichts davon in dem Temperaturspektrum ).


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...di-vor-den-einzelkomponenten.html#post7250476

und:


VJoe2max schrieb:


> Und noch ein Wort zum Durchflussgewinn: Von 6mm  ID auf 10mm ID wirst du da zwar was messen können, aber mehr Durchfluss  ist zumindest ab einem gewissen Level kein Qualitätsmerkmal einer guten  Wasserkühlung und auch keinen relevanten Einfluss mehr auf die  Temperaturen. Lediglich im Bereich unter 60L/h sind messbare  Unterschiede an der Tagesordnung - was aber auch problemlos mit kleinen  Schlauch-ID erreichbar ist. Was darüber hinaus geht, hat keinen  nennenswerte Effekt mehr und ist nur vertretbar, wenn der Pumpenlärm und  die Abwärme der Pumpe dadurch nicht steigen.
> Die Schlauchdicke ist daher vor allem ein optisches Gimmick und  natürlich Geschmackssache. Allerdings sind die derzeit knickstabilsten  Schläuche 16/10er - also schon recht dick. Mir persönlich ist das z.B.  zu wurstartig und ich setze daher lieber auf 11/8er oder 14/10 -  Letztere Größe ist imo ein guter Kompromiss aus Optik und  Knickstabilität (gibt allerdings offiziell keine  Verschraubungsanschlüsse dafür).


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...und-anschluesse-vergroessern.html#post2915417

Durch das G1/4" Gewinde hast du sowieso an jedem Anschluss maximal 10mm ID.

MfG

Edit:


mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen, dass die Ultra Version, ein  interner Temp Sensor hat, denke man kanne s mit der software dann  entsprechend auslesen.
> Da würde ich Tendenziell auch den Sensor anstecken, deswegen bräuchte  ich kein separaten oder?


Der integrierte Sensor ist leider nicht  so genau(wird teilweise durch die Pumpenelektronik erwärmt) und ist auch  relativ träge.
Und die Ultra nur wegen dem Sensor?
Die Ultra ist  15CHF teuer als die Standard und ein einfacher Sensor, den du überall  einfach dazwischen schrauben kannst, kostet 10CHF.

12 Lüfter gleichmäßig auf die 4 Kanäle verteilt(z.B. 1.Radi 1 - 2.Radi 2 - und auf 3 und 4 die anderen Gehäuselüfter) sind kein Problem für das 5er.
Den Passivkühler würde ich aber dennoch dazu nehmen(beim 5er)
Würde es aber nicht übertreiben mit den Gehäuselüftern, die schon verbauten Lüfter sollten mMn auch schon reichen.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

DAs verwirrt mich jetzt aber... Das bei dickeren Schläuche weniger Druck entsteht leuchtet mir ein. Das mit dem seriellen GPU leuchtet irgendwie auch ein. Wüsste auch gar nicht wie anderst... Also keine Kabels wechseln? Ich hab dünne Kabel rein vom aussehen her lieber als dicke Kabel 

Ich habe mir das in etwa so vorgestellt... sagt mir ob das Unsinn ist:
Var1.
AGB > Pumpe > Radiator 420 > CPU > Radiator 420 > GPU1 > GPU2 > AGB

Var2. wäre halt mit 3 420er gewesen
AGB > Pumpe > Radiator 420 > CPU > Radiator 420 > GPU1> Radiator 420 > GPU2 > AGB
Wahrscheinlich ein Overkill?  Was wenn zwischen beiden GPU's ein 140 Radi zwischenschalte, oder müssen die gleich hintereinander sein?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Nimm UV-Koolant und UV-Kaltlichtkathoden bzw. LED Stripes.

Ob Du die Grafikkarten parallel oder seriell verschlauchst, ist Geschmackssache und vor allem auch vom Rest der Gesamtkonzeption abhängig. Ich habe beides getestet und für meine Konstellation erstere Variante als besser empfunden. Bei meiner Bridge ist das in wenigen Minuten umgestöpselt und wenn man den Schlauch passend vorhält, geht auch erst mal beides als Testaufbau. Ich hatte anfänglich allerdings sogar drei Karten drin, nur ist ein Triple-SLI reichlich gaga.

Wo die Radiatoren sind, ist fast egal. Zweckmäßigkeit der Verschlauchung geht eigentlich immer vor. Man braucht auch nichts "dazwischenzuschalten". Mir reichten für meine Verlustleistung sogar ein 360er und ein 240er. Man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## SpatteL (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Jeder Kühler/Radiator hemmt den Durchfluss mehr als 10m Schlauch.
Die Anzahl/Art der Kühler/Radiatoren bestimmen den Widerstand im System, was da noch durch den Schlauch/die Anschlüsse dazukommt kann man eigentlich vergessen.
Und der Durchfluss hat sowieso kaum Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung, alles ab ca. 50l/h ist i.O. alles darüber bringt kaum Verbesserungen.

AGB direkt vor/über der Pumpe, damit das Wasser von alleine bis in die Pumpe läuft, und der Rest ist ziemlich egal.
Mache es so, wie es am einfachsten, mit möglichst kurzen Schläuchen, geht.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Noch eine Frage, diese ganzen Anschraubtüllen und Adapter habe ich jetzt in Chrome drin, ich hätte sie vom Design eigentlich gerne schwarz. Ist da ein Nachtteil bzgl. Dreck oder in den Radiatoren, oder kann ich die schwarzen bedenklos nehmen?


----------



## SpatteL (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Damit habe ich leider(oder besser zum Glück) noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.
Denke aber mal, wenn du nicht gerade die billigsten nimmst, sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Alternativ vielleicht Black Nickel?

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Damit habe ich leider(oder besser zum Glück) noch keine Erfahrung gemacht.
> Denke aber mal, wenn du nicht gerade die billigsten nimmst, sollte es keine Probleme geben.
> 
> Alternativ vielleicht Black Nickel?
> ...


Jo die Black Nickels gefallen mir auch sehr gut, die würden dann eher gehen demfall? 
Bin noch am googlen und mich inspirieren lassen bzgl. Farbenspiele So alles dunkel und nur die Schläuche in Leuchtrot wär schon sexy


----------



## SpatteL (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Also von Problemen mit den Black Nickel Anschlüssen habe ich noch nix gelesen.
Die sind, glaube ich, richtig Beschichtet (galvanisiert?) und die (billigen) Schwarzen sind nur "angemalt"

Würde da aber eher UV-aktive Schläuche nehmen, mit UV-Flüssigkeiten soll es öfter mal Probleme mit ausflocken geben.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

okey dann werdens die Nickel


----------



## mist3r89 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland
Das ist die neuste Fassung. Könnt ihr vielleicht überprüfen, dass ich von allen Stecker und Adapter genug habe? Ausserdem sind da noch einige aus Silber drin, habe die nicht in SChwarz - nickel gefunden ?!
Etwas anderes ist mir eingefallen. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll eine Vorrichtung zu treffen, für den Fall, dass das System mal entwässeret werden müsste?
Ich denke da an irgendwie einen Ablauf grad nach der Pumpe, damit das ganze Wasser mal raus kann? das wird nämlich fast ein 40kg Block und so...

Wenn die Grafikkühler die richtigen sind, und der Warenkorb auch abgenommen wird kann ich ja bald loslegen


Zum Konzept:

Blaue Schläuche da wo kaltes Wasser - Rote Schläuche da wo warmes Wasser  Alles UV Schläuche, deswegen die UV Lichter. So grosse und so viele weil das Gehäuse ja so immens ist , was denkt ihr zu viel des Guten? Sehe ich das richtig, dass wenn Umgebungslicht dunkel ist, nur die Schläuche in der jeweiligen Farbe leuchten? Das wäre so ziemlich ultra geil XD

Freu mich unglaublich auf das System!!!

Darüber was wie eingebaut wird würde ich wohl erst designen wenn ich das Gehäuse hier habe, damit ich da mit Fotos noch was reinzeichnen kann usw. Meine Vorstellungskraft ist nämlich nicht sehr reichhaltig...

VIelen Dank für die vielen Inputs und eure Hilfe, ich wünsche euch schon mal eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ich hoffe, Du konntest bei all der Vorfreude überhaupt schlafen 

Ich nutze übrigens UV-aktive Schläuche UND UV-Koolant, weill es nun mal hinter dem Plexi der Grafikkarten- und CPU-Kühler einfach nur geil aussieht. Von Ausflockungen habe ich bisher nichts bemerkt, verwende aber nur hochwertige Fertigmischungen (EK Waterblocks). Bei den einfchen UV-Zusätzen hätte ich allerdings auch so meine Bedenken, weil ich auch schon bei den Pastellfarben so meine Probleme hatte. Da ist auch alles nach 2-3 Monaten schon ausgeflockt.


----------



## mist3r89 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Edith: Da stand ganz viel Chabis drin ^^

Wasser habe ich gesehen ist schon mit Korrosionsschutz. Top.

Eben, sind ejtzt alle Anschlüsse gut und richtig? 

Wie könnten wir ein sinnvolles Auslauf anbinden? Die Pumpe die darf ja nie ohne Wasser drehen... Wie leert man sie den komplett? :-/


edit2:
Kühlkörper für Grafikkarten + Backplates bestellt, müssten morgen kommen. Kann ja vorsorglich mal eine umschrauben, erste Gehversuche machen *grins*
Gehäuse ist auch bestellt, müsste im Laufe der Woche kommen.
Mainboard und Ram bestellt, ankunft unbekannt... Das Board scheint sehr schwer erhältlich zu sein...

Es geht voran 

Edit 522
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## mist3r89 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Könnt ihr bitte nchmals drüber schauen und mir sagen ob das so funktioniert? Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Ob alles wichtige dabei ist usw?


----------



## SpatteL (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

12m Schlauch?
Du hast noch den 90° Pumpenadapter drin.
Wenn du ein Messer oder eine Schere zuhause hast, kannst du dir den Schlauchschneider sparen.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



SpatteL schrieb:


> 12m Schlauch?
> Du hast noch den 90° Pumpenadapter drin.
> Wenn du ein Messer oder eine Schere zuhause hast, kannst du dir den Schlauchschneider sparen.
> 
> MfG



Guten Morgen SpatteL Vielen Dank für dein Feedback
Sind 12m doch zu viel?  Den SChlauchschneider möchte ich doch gerne behalten, dass ich da richtig schön gerade abschneiden kann

Was haltet ihr eben von einer Vorrichtung um das Wasser abzulassen? Macht das Sinn? Wenn ja wie und wo würdet ihr die Ansetzen? Man sollte bedenken, dass das ganze Gehäuse geschätzte 40kg wiegen wird... Da ist nicht gross mit rumverschieben mit meinen 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, bin so aufgeregt, dass ich kaum schlafen kann XD


----------



## SpatteL (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Für einen internen Aufbau reichen idR 2-3m, also ja, 12m sind zu viel. ^^

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Okey dann bestelle ich der Warenkorb mal so. Für Fotos oder weotere Fragen zur Montage würde ich hier weiter rein schreiben)


----------



## mist3r89 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Was ich noch benötige für den Aquero:
Der Aquero soll doch die Radiatorlüfter "einzeln Steuern: Radiator 1 (3x) Radiator 2 (3x) Radiator 3 (3x) 2-3 Lüfter über Mobo. Was hänge ich eigentlich als CPU Lüfter? Wie bekomme ich die einzelne Radiatoren als "EIN" Lüfter für den Aquero?


----------



## SpatteL (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Das auqaero hat doch 4 Kanäle, da kannst du doch die Gehäuselüfter auf den 4. Kanal hängen.


mist3r89 schrieb:


> Was hänge ich eigentlich als CPU Lüfter?


???



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die einzelne Radiatoren als "EIN" Lüfter für den Aquero?


Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Gibt es auch in anderen Farben

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ich kenne es nur vom dh14 da schliesst man einen oder beide lüfter über y kabel am cpu_fan Anschluss. Sonst startet der pc nid. 

Was schliesse ich jetzt da auf dem board, mit der wasserkühlung? Danke fuer den adapter, hab die dazu getan und bestellt bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis es zu mir kommt.


----------



## SpatteL (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ich habe bei mir auf dem MB nix angeschlossen, außer USB vom aquaero.
Die Warnung "CPU-Lüfter dreht nicht" kann man im BIOS/UEFI auch abstellen.
Probiere doch einfach aus, was passiert, wenn da nix angesteckt ist.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Leider kam der DHL Bote gestern zu früh. Heute starten wir einen neuen Versuch für die Grafikkühler

Habe noch 2 Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt - Black Nickel | Kugelhähne / Ventile | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland bestellt.

Eine Idee wo ich die am besten anbringe? Grad nach der Pumpe? oder zwischen AGB und Pumpe? Ich glaube von den Anschlüssen her müsste doch AGB besser passen, aber die Pumpe darf ja nicht wasserlos pusten... das geht ja nur wenn der Exit Kanal nach der Pumpe kommt, oder überseh ich da etwas?


----------



## mda31 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ohne T-Stück und Doppelnippel gar nicht. Ich würde zum Kühlmittel-Ablassen im AGB-Deckel-Gewinde ein Stück Schlauch mit entsprechendem Anschluss montieren.


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



mda31 schrieb:


> Ohne T-Stück und Doppelnippel gar nicht. Ich würde zum Kühlmittel-Ablassen im AGB-Deckel-Gewinde ein Stück Schlauch mit entsprechendem Anschluss montieren.



oje dann hab ich das au vergessenXD

Mit dem Stück Schlauch müsste ich aber entspreachend jedes mal das AGB ausbauen und auf dem Kopf stellen... 

Mir gefällt irgendwie die Variante von einem "Wasserhahn" von der Idee her.

AGB -und dann  T-Stück an beiden offenen ende ein Doppelnippel --> Wasserhahn - Schlauch 
und am anderen ende Schlauch - Pumpe?

Boah ist das kompliziert in Worte zu fassen XD

Warte was ich meine ist sowas 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/622478d1359914034-wakue-ablassvorrichtung-dscf0466.jpg

Dann brauche ich zusaätzlich das hier
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## mda31 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Oder wenn der Schlauch angeschraubt ist den kompletten Rechner auf die Seite legen. Ablasshahn ist sicherlich komfortabel. Aber nicht notwendig.

Ich würde eher das hier nehmen. Verringert (glaube ich) nicht so den InnenDurchmesser. Ein Hahn reicht auch. Wenn Du es so wie beim geposteten Bild machen willst brauchst Du auch zwei Anschlüsse oder müsstest sie über haben. Und evtl., um ganz sicher zu sein, noch ein zwei Stopfen.

Alphacool HF Anschlussterminal TEE T-Stück Rund G1/4 - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Edith: Achso. Und der Doppelnippel im Korb ist nicht drehbar. Damit kann man die Konstruktion dann u.U. nicht in die gewünschte Position bringen.


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

So nächster Versuch

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Den anderen T Anschluss, Drehbare Doppelnippel (hab die Funktion noch nicht ganz begriffen. Denke wenn ich es vor mich habe fällt der Groschen) und Silikon stöpsel für den freien Schlauch.

Das Gehäuse ist angekommen 
Dennke ich bau den PC schon mal rein, auch ohne Wasserkühlung


----------



## SpatteL (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Wenn du es so machen willst, wie auf dem Bild, braucht du so ein T-Stück:
T-Stück - G1/4 einschraubbar - 2x Innen 1x Außengewinde | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Da kommen dann 2 normale Anschlüsse dran und der Mittlere kommt mit Gewindedichtband an die Pumpe

Oder so einer hier:
T-Stück - Innengewinde G1/4 | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
und dazu eben noch einen (drehbaren) Doppelnippel.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

Wiess noch nicht welche Variante besser ist.
Bei der Erste Variante wärs dann so:   T-Oben - Schlauch zu AGB - T.Mitte Pumpe oder Schlauch zur Pumpe - T.Unten Schlauch Wasserhahn + Schlauch und Schutzdeckel.

Bei der 2. Variante wärs dasselbe, einfach mit anderen Anschlüssen?


----------



## SpatteL (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Das musst du nun selber entscheiden.
Bei dem Dichtband sind 10m auf einer Rolle, da wirst du keine 5stk brauchen ^^

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

LOL Danke Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe soweit Ich bau grad ne 780 um. Fotos folgen


edit:

So die 1. ist umgerüstet... Hab jetzt in der Euphorie vergessen dass man die Kühler erst spülen muss-.-
Darf ich das auch mit normalem Wasser durchspülen und dann zum schluss nochmals mit destilliertem Wasser durch?
Sonst weiss ich nid ob 5 Liter reichen XD. Ausserdem kommt das destillierte auch erst noch 

Bilder kommen gleich muss dne USB Kabel finden und aufräumen 

Oh man ich bin Handwerklich ne 0 mit 2 Linken Hände... Bin grad sehr geflashed und sogar ein wenig stolz XD


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Das wird das neue Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von da kommen wir: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bauarbeiten  Adieu Garantie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand ich seltsam aber in der Anleitung stand man soll über den Pads noch ganz wenig Pastre drauf schmieren. Habe ich also getan...
Hab dann nachdem ich den Kühler drauf gelegt habe, kurz wieder weggenommen, und auf dem Kühler waren alle Abdrücke der Paste der Vram Prozzi und auch mofets. Somit ohne getestet zu haben würde ich sagen der Kühler der 780 passt perfekt auf die 980.


So schaut das neu aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würds ja am liebsten gleich testen, geht aber nid weil der Rest noch irgendwo unterwegs ist 

Bin gespannt auf die ersten Reaktionen. ICh da übrigens für die GPU nicht die EK benutzt sondern die NT H1


----------



## SpatteL (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Die Bilder gehen nicht.

Kühler brauchst du eigentlich nicht zu spühlen, da sollte nix drin sein.
Hier mal ein Video, ist zwar ein Kühler von Aquaqcomputer, sollte bei EK aber ähnlich ablaufen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Yd8v2Ub9E
Da sieht man, das beim Fräsen alle Späne gleich weggespült bzw. mit danach mit die restlichen mit Druckluft weggepustet werden.

Wichtig ist das Spülen nur bei den Radis.

Zur Not könntest du den Kühler ja einfach mal auf schrauben und rein schauen, ob da was ist.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Sorry das mit dem hochladen hat nid so geklappt. Müsste jetzt zu sehen sein, ansonsten einfach melden


----------



## mist3r89 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Mist hab soeben gesehen dass ich die falschen radiatorwn bestellt habe-.-
Statt die 60er haben sich irgendwie die 45er eingeschlichen. *tierisch nerv*


----------



## SpatteL (20. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Macht von der Kühlleistung keinen großen unterschied.
Dicke Radis haben nur bei höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen etwas mehr Leistung.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Macht von der Kühlleistung keinen großen unterschied.
> Dicke Radis haben nur bei höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen etwas mehr Leistung.
> 
> MfG



Hab nochmal nachgedacht, überlegt und einen Graben im Gang gelaufen vom vielen hin und her laufen
Und ich kann das einfach nicht so lassen... Ich würde mir das ewig vorwerfen... habe mir deswegen 60er bestellt und werde die 45er ungeöffnet zurück senden...
Wenn ich schon was neues probiere, dass auch halten soll möchte ich wirklich das Beste einbauen  und wenn es nur 2° Unterschied unter vollast ausmacht... Ich bin sowas von Pingelig.


----------



## Thaurial (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich schon was neues probiere, dass auch halten soll möchte ich wirklich das Beste einbauen  und wenn es nur 2° Unterschied unter vollast ausmacht... Ich bin sowas von Pingelig.



So wie ich das verstanden habe ich dem nicht so. Die 2° würdest Du nur erreichen, wenn Du die entsprechende Lüfter auf 2000rpm laufen lässt und darauf kann man doch gerne verzichten, oder?

Zudem sind die 60er wirklich riesige Trümmer... Aber ich kann Dich verstehen, meine Auswahl hat sich auch Wochen hingezogen, heute müsste alles zur Post gehen bzw Versand werden.. Immerhin auch fast ne Woche nach Bestellung. Aber die Aquatuningleute sind trotzallem sehr nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ja stimmt, aber beim benchen ist es dann auch egal obs laut ist XD hab ja auch so um die 13 Lüfter in dem gehäuse untergebracht, hoffe der fliegt nicht weg *grins*

Jo leider ist momentan die Lieferung in die SChweiz schwer... Sie müssen 1 Tag warten bevor sie es versenden können wegen Zoll, und das Paket steht jetzt am Zoll und keine Ahnung wanns weiter geht... also recht mühselig. Aber der Support war wirklich freundlich und hat sehr schnell geantwortet, das finde ich wirklich sehr lobenswert!

edit:
Die Odyssee geht weiter^^ Das vorgesehene MoBo ist nicht mehr Lieferbar, deswegen wirds der "grosse" Bruder: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...g1-wifi-bk-lga-1150-z97-atx-mainboard-2585435
Wie ich den Bilder ansehe, ist dieses im Gegensatz zur Non BK Edition Tauchfähig. Daher wird das motherboard auch unter Wasser gelegt *grins* Hoffe ich habe noch genug Anschlüsse , hab ja extra paar mehr bestellt als Reserve

edit2:
Zum Protokoll, Heute müssten laut UPS 18kg Material kommen.
i74770k mit DH14 Prime 95 Small FFT - 4.4 Ghz 1.35v sofort auf 100°C...
Bin gespannt wie das wird mit Wasser + köpfung...


----------



## mist3r89 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

So die Köpfung hat soweit funktioniert, hab wieder den DH14 drauf gepackt, als Test ob die CPU auch noch tut XD
Geköpft mit Flüssigmetall Prime95 Small FFT 1.37v nach 5 min. 88°C...
Finde das schon ne ziemlich ordentliche Verbesserung, die mit der Wasserkühlung sicher noch besser ausfallen wird


----------



## mist3r89 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

So das ganze einbauen beginnt... 

Die 2 radis auf der oberseite sind so ei gebaut:
Lüfter push, radi, gehäuse deckel. Für amdersrum ist glaub die Schraube zu klein...

Mit den UV kathoden, die Kommen an den Seiten der Seitentüre mit Fenster, also so dass man die nicht sieht. Die anderen 2 über den 5 1/5 Schächte und über dem Mainboard (noch def. Abklären, dass es mit den radiatoren nicht kollidiert. 


Eine Frage, habe noch led lämochen bdstellt, die irgendwanm kommen werden für den agb. Dafuer muss ich das system wieder entleeren. Darf man entleertes Wasser wieder benutzen? ( nur paar Wochen in Betrieb) oder soll mann immer neu befüllen?

Und ja ich kann aus lauter Vorfreude nid schlafen-.-


----------



## SpatteL (26. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ich habe immer neues genommen, nutze aber auch dest. Wasser + G48, da kostet der Liter weniger als 1,50€ ^^
Solltest das Wasser aber auch ohne Probleme wieder nehmen können.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

So bin seot 3 tagen am basteln, jetzt kommt das erste testwn dran.
Wie lange wuerdet ihr empfehlen die pumpe laufen zu lassen, ohne den rest anzuschliessen? Also nur auf Dichtigkeit testen?


----------



## PiSA! (29. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Wenn was undicht ist merkst du es relativ schnell, wichtig ist dass du mit nem stück bounty rolle oder nem weissen tuch alle anschlusse "abstreichst" bei G48 im Wasser siehst dann direkt den grünen Sud auf der Küchenrolle.
Sicherheitshalber ne stunde laufen, dann kannst du anmachen.
Lass ausserdem das gehäuse offen und schau hin und wieder mal.

So hab ich es gemacht.
Am AGB hatte ich nach 2 Tagen komischer weise ein kleines Leck und musste nochmal alles richtig festziehen. 
Seitdem aber alles dicht und das ist fast ein halbes Jahr her.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Hab das jetzt ne weile laufen da ist im radiator immer noch luft drin aber bekomms nid raus... Durchfluss sensor messt 130l/h  pumpe dürfte aud voll power laufen... Werde nachher alles anschliessen, damit ich mit der software alles einstellen kann, am aquero selbst bekommst ja Vögel... Bilder folgen sobald ich wieder ein funktkionierendes windoof habe


----------



## PiSA! (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

versuch bevor du alles anschließt, den rechner ein wenig zu kippen, links, rechts front und "heck"  dann hörst du es gluckern wenn die luft sich bewegt.
der rest kommt mit der zeit von alleine raus, dann kannst du im AGB entlüften und wasser nachgeben.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Jop mit dem kippen hat das gut geklappt, hat noch einiges drin aber eben wird mit der zeit weggehen, die pumpe ist an allen ecken undicht wie sich herausgestellt hat reichen die dichtringe nid... Muss da jetztt überall noch den dichtband rein tun... Auch die drehbaren 90grad winkel tun nid wirklich nur 2 haben reibungslos funktioniert, alle anderen drehen nid, und wenn doch schrauben sie gleich den ganzen anschluss raus...


----------



## PiSA! (30. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> die pumpe ist an allen ecken undicht wie sich herausgestellt hat reichen die dichtringe nid... Muss da jetztt überall noch den dichtband rein tun... Auch die drehbaren 90grad winkel tun nid wirklich nur 2 haben reibungslos funktioniert, alle anderen drehen nid, und wenn doch schrauben sie gleich den ganzen anschluss raus...



Das ist echt ärgerlich, ich habe die "billigen" Anschlüsse von Aquatuning, die haben alle wunderbar funktioniert, nur bei einigen ist ein wenig die vernickelung abgeblättert, was aber im nachhinein nicht zu sehen ist. Ansonsten war alles dicht.

Zieh dir Latexhandschuhe an, dann kannst du fester zuschrauben und rutschst nicht ab.

Edit: Sehe gerade du hast die Black Nickel die hab ich auch genommen.


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

nach 3 mal eröffnen und neu dichten, schein seit paar Tage das System Dicht zu sein... Puh war das ein Krampf... und mein Parkett musste leider auch dran glauben

Soweit aber alles ok... Wie versprochen hier einige Bilder die ich während dem Prozess geschossen habe. Kann man auch Videos hochladen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jeetzt noch das "Problem", dass der Wasserfalleffekt vom AGB nicht wirklich funzt... Kommt zwar wasser runter, aber nur der Stange entlang und nicht als Wasserfall...

Ausserdem komm ich mit der Software gar nid klar XD, die Pumpe dreht immer auf 100% und mir der Regler komm ich noch nicht so klar, dass die Lüfter selber mal aufdrehen würden oder so....
Testen lessen und wieder von vorne


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Hallo zusammen

Ich mach nicht ein neuen thread auf, da es sich um die selbe Wakü Lösung handelt^^

Und zwar sind die 980er jetzt raus, als nächstes kommt wohl die TitanX Hydro Copper rein. (evtl. auch nicht...)

Wie auch immer die Wakü gefällt mir so nicht die Schläuche hängen so unschön und unstraff  durch die Gegend und somit ist eigentlich der Weg des Wassers unnötig lang...

Deshalb würde ich gerne bisschen was wechseln.


Ich habe rechts und links vom Gehäuse sowie an der Fenster Türe insgesamt 4 Kaltlicht Kathoden und deshalb wünsche ich mir auch was leuchtendes im dunkeln^^
Von den Farben her würde ich auf Rot wechseln. Jetzt habe ich ja diese Rote Schläuche die sind aber so durchsichtig und haben nicht wirklich satte Farben.

Dadurch dass das Wasser jetzt leicht Blau ist, wechselt das je nach Winkel auch zu violett^^...

Ich hab auch noch neues Wasser was ich rein tun muss, das ist aber normales destilliertes Wasser, muss ich da noch etwas hinzufügen? 

Bei aquatuning habe ich diese hier gesehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VLg5E75Eydg#t=212
Monsoon PETG Rohr 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") 4x90cm - Clear | Acryl & Messingrohre | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Das verformen was er da macht, das ist eigentlich genau das was mir gefallen würde ohne eigene Winkel einbauen zu müssen, aber ich versteh nicht was er da macht^^

Die gibt's ausserdem nur in durchsichtig... Ist das mit Wasserzusätze wirklich so eine üble Sache?
Das hier finde ich sehr schön



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Farbe hier gefällt mir sehr gut.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Foto hier gefällt mir die Stabilität sehr gut

Ich hab hier riesen Distanzen im X9.
Sowas sieht einfach Hammer aus, keine hängende Schläuche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwelche IDeen wie ich das machen  könnte?
Das erste Projekt war ein herantasten, ich bin so begeistert von der WaKü, ich will jetzt die Wakü 2.0 lancieren wobei es auch schön aussehen soll 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland
kann man damit arbeiten?^^


----------



## SpatteL (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Na in dem Video macht er das Rohr heiß und biegt es dann.
Das Schwarze, das er vorher rein steckt, ist ein Silikonschlauch, damit das Rohr rund bleibt und nicht knickt.

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

okay super)

Die oberen Bilder, sind das auch solche Rohre, oder einfach sehr stabile Schläuche?

Wie sieht mein Warenkorb aus? kann ich das damit verwirklichen? Vor allem was die rote Farbe betrifft, habe ich dafür die richtigen Tools drin?

DAnke im Voraus für eure Hilfe, und ich wünsche schon mal erholsame Tage
Ich sitze hier noch den ganzen Tag im Büro


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Da ich selber (noch) nicht mit Hardtubes gearbeitet habe, kann ich nur sagen, ich denke schon, das das passt.^^

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

Ok danke, kannst du vielleicht etwas zur Farbe sagen?
Am liebsten wärs mir in dunkel rot und UV leuchtend...

Die roten Schläuche waren eher an Orange anzusiedeln... Die rote fertiklösung von EK ist zwar schön, aber nicht UV Aktiv. Kannst du mir da vielleicht etwas empfehlen?

mfg 
Jery


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7 4790k + 2x Palit GTX 980 Super Jetstream + evtl. Z97 Board*

UV Zeug macht gerne mal Probleme(ausflocken) und Leuchtkraft nimmt wohl auch recht schnell ab.
Wenn möglich darauf verzichten und die Beleuchtung anders realisieren.

MfG


----------

